# Man's condition looks like brain on outside



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

This I am sure is a curse to have but man it makes for a wicked year round halloween costume.

Brain on outside


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He's like a human Shar Pei.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Oh my. I feel so bad for him. I would definately grow my hair out.


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

I want him in my haunt.


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

I would have to keep my hair longer if it were me.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I have compassion, yet the lil devil on my shoulder is whispering,"You KNOW you wanna PINCH IT...."


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

My Mr. has that. It isn't that rare, it is just that most guys (mostly men get this). Its called Cutis Verticis Gyrata, and since the Mr. has it we spot it all the time. Right now his hair is long, but he rocked the buzz cut a bunch before. We just spotted a few guys with it when we visited So. Cal this past week. Both men rocked the "brain worms" as we call them. Nothing to be embarrassed about the condition. It's not like it affects life in any way at all. Oh, and I love to give him scalp massages.


----------

